# Do crawfish eat dwarf gouramis?



## VincentK (Oct 6, 2009)

Will a crawfish I bought for two dollars at a fish store eat my dwarf gouramis? I've had it for a couple months now and it's still pretty small. It's not a strange color crab or anything, just brown, will it eat my blue dwarf gouramis?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i doubt it, they are scavengers


----------



## VincentK (Oct 6, 2009)

well one of the gouramis was poking around in the crawfishes little brick hideaway trying to get some shrimp pellet, but the crawfish scared it away, the crawfish hasn't directly attacked or tried to attack the two gouramis without first being provoked


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

they probably wont eat eachother,


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A crawfish will try to catch fish, but I think a dwarf gourami would be too big for the crawfish. Too fast also. Gouramis are very curious fish, so expect them to be nosy at first.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Crayfish are predators as much as scavengers, and if they get a chance to nab a gourami, they'll do it.


----------

